# Leveling the lawn



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey All,

I'm going to be leveling my lawn here this spring (I know I should wait until the fall with cool season grass but I won't have the time come fall). I mapped out my yard by hand to be almost a topo map. I have some areas that are very high from the in ground irrigation system that was put in prior to us purchasing the house. Other spots are low from where that irrigation blew and washed some soil away. I have a general concept of fixing some of the minor undulations but some of these areas are are easily 2-3" higher. Is the best method to slope the high spots to the level areas or better to cut the sod and remove some dirt then lay the sod back down? in either case when filling in deeper areas I'm assuming you don't want to use sand that deep or you'll lose your organic matter in that area or did I overthink it?

Thanks in advance and if this isn't the proper area for this thread let me know. I wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@MNReel

Moved this into the cool season forum. I myself wouldn't put sand very deep. I would use it as a top dress or for fine leveling purposes. Not sure about removing sod and putting it back. Depends on how much you would remove under it and what it would lay back onto.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pest and Lawn Ginja has a video showing you can only level up to about one inch at a time with sand or soil. It then takes some time for the grass to grow through it before you can do that again.

As far as organic matter, you can add some to the sand. Some will break down later, though, and will lower the grade over time.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Check out Connor ward on YouTube. He has a good video or two about leveling your lawn. In another video he pulls a plug from his lawn and at least two inches is pure sand. Blew my mind, I figured he had way better soil than I did. Turns out he is just better at growing grass


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Lawn Tips on YouTube also has some good videos on leveling. His takeaway is that you can't go so deep that you bury the entire length of the blade, has to be some of #JustTheTips sticking up so the blade can photosynthesize and grow.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I've never done either method you mentioned but raising low spots is easier than lowering high spots. If you choose to cut the sod and put soil underneath and replant the sod I would not use sand. The thought of layering soil and sand doesn't sound ideal. As mentioned you can use sand to level as a top dressing; just remember the thicker you apply it the less chance of grass growing through it. It usually takes more than one application but If your impatient you can always plant seed when you level in the thicker spots where the grass won't grow back.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Unless you want to re-sod or start over just use sand and be willing to do multiple applications. 2-3inches is pretty big? Do you mean within the travel path of a mower? Keep in mind that for those guys who have super smooth lawns sand is not a one time effort, so don't bite off too much this spring! Do you have pictures?


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks all! I watch all these guys from Mr. Ward, Ryan Knorr, Lawn Tips, Brett Goodyear and the list goes on. I've just never seen undulations like what I have get fixed on youtube. I will definitely need to take some pictures this spring when our 20" of snow melts. I already have 50 lbs of Bewitched seed in the garage to do a monostand but I know I need to get the lawn level or at least within an inch or so and then use sand to finalize over the next few years but I think I'm going to have to put down dirt in a lot of areas kind of like the Aussie from Lawn Tips did by using a string marker and matching it off then rolling it until it meets the lines. I have been thinking a lot about it because the yard I inherited I swear was sod laid down on clay and gravel without any thought of leveling the yard or bringing in any top soil. I will try to post videos of fixing this mess and restoring the lawn with French drains, leveling and a load more projects in the future. Appreciate all the tips and will go back and rewatch some more lawn leveling videos.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNReel what part of MN? Have irrigation? If going the sod cutter route, need a hand?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

MNReel said:


> I think I'm going to have to put down dirt in a lot of areas kind of like the Aussie from Lawn Tips did by using a string marker and matching it off then rolling it until it meets the lines.


Got a link to that video? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Found it. Not that's a reno.

https://youtu.be/DuOzzv3ls-o


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@mowww I'm about 40 minutes south of the cities. I doubt I'll go the sod cutting route. Just because I'm going to be reseeding it anyway with the bewitched. It's a pretty massive project because of carelessness when the sod was laid down.


----------

